# Rips vs hygs ?



## cranium85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried both of these? From what I see rips are just as good as these hygs but the hygs seem to be a little more pricey.

I was thinking of taking a year long run with rips. It will be my second time running hgh. First time I ran generics about three years ago.


----------



## Azog (Feb 20, 2013)

Rips are very solid. Hyges are very hit or miss lately. I would avoid them, but that is me. Stick with the sure thing. GH is too much $$$ to gamble on...


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 20, 2013)

I did hyges once. Liked them a lot. 
But I like the rips better and they are
Stronger, so you may get away with
Taking less of the Rips and they'll last
You longer. 
Like Azog said. It's better to go
With the sure thing.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 20, 2013)

Its personal preference but I agree with the boys above and also happily use rips....


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 20, 2013)

IIRC, Hyges have been faked in the past. Rips, not so. 

Go with the Bros, spend a bit more for the sure thing.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 20, 2013)

I've done blood work on both. If you scroll through the threads in this section you will find the results I posted. To summarize; it wasn't even close. The Rips where superior. IMO, if you opt for the Hygs you are throwing money down a hole and wasting time. 

Just my two cents,
Grind


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 20, 2013)

rips would be a safer bet.  IMHO


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice boys, I know my guy gets legit hyges, not fakes, he also carries blue tops and rips and if lr3

Some of u may know who I am referring to. He is one of the best in the game , well known and has been doing it for years. Last time three years ago I ran generic blues and even tho I never got a igf test done, they were always testing out good, just as good as us pharm grade stuff.

But I hear these rips are almost twice as potent. And I see serum test coming back consistently between low 50s and the highest I have seen was even in the low or mid 60s I believe was a brother from this forum also who tested out in the mid 60s on a 10 iu serum test. Which is remarkable. The consistency of these rips are the main thing that matters.

Are you guys saying that the new hyges are not as consistent as the rips? 

Thx again


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't wait to save up the money to be able to place the order, that's the only thing that sucks. Is that in order to get a really good price, you have to order a min of 600 iu. I guess I could mix and match with blue tops and rips to save a little money if worst comes to worst. But hopefully I will have the loot within a month to order all rips.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 21, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> Thanks for the advice boys, I know my guy gets legit hyges, not fakes, he also carries blue tops and rips and if lr3
> 
> Some of u may know who I am referring to. He is one of the best in the game , well known and has been doing it for years. Last time three years ago I ran generic blues and even tho I never got a igf test done, they were always testing out good, just as good as us pharm grade stuff.
> 
> ...



ive never seen hyges test to rips levels (50-60's).  Ive used hyges and didnt think they were fake, just underdosed.  


if you can get blue tops that test to 35-45 id go that route.  prolly cheaper and still very good.  But the rips are where its at man.  nothing tests better and its not like your going to pay US pharm type prices.


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rips! I guess going with rips seems to be the most popular of the two.


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 22, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> ive never seen hyges test to rips levels (50-60's).  Ive used hyges and didnt think they were fake, just underdosed.
> 
> 
> if you can get blue tops that test to 35-45 id go that route.  prolly cheaper and still very good.  But the rips are where its at man.  nothing tests better and its not like your going to pay US pharm type prices.



I'm going to make a new thread and get the brothers opinions on this.


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 24, 2013)

I took the plunge and started the rips at 2 iu a day. Might bump up to 2.5 in a little while after a few weeks most likely.

Also changed my cycle up. Intend of TPP I'm going to add NPP and some t Bol maybe b Bol but I would like to give t Bol a try I've done d Bol many times.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2018)

I enjoyed hyges over rips. 

The rips gave me very bad cts and I was swollen as fuk. Hyges I felt great the whole time on them


----------

